# Trying to post pics of my mill



## carvinmark (Jul 5, 2006)

View attachment 35729
well, thanks to Paul61 I am attempting to post pics. This is a pro cut mill that I purchased from the builder.


----------



## carvinmark (Jul 5, 2006)

*Try Again,Sorry guys,First pic posts*

View attachment 35730
Hope this one is better,

Mark


----------



## CaseyForrest (Jul 5, 2006)

Looking at your first one, Ive never seen a goat mill, how do they work?

Good job on getting those pics figured out, I look forward to seeing your Operation.


----------



## carvinmark (Jul 5, 2006)

CaseyForrest said:


> Looking at your first one, Ive never seen a goat mill, how do they work?
> 
> Good job on getting those pics figured out, I look forward to seeing your Operation.



That was good Casey, If you only knew how nervous I was trying to post and then that??????? I'll try to post more pics soon.


----------



## 04ultra (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## carvinmark (Jul 5, 2006)

Ultra,
That was awsum!!! How did you do that.
Mark


----------



## 04ultra (Jul 5, 2006)

carvinmark said:


> Ultra,
> That was awsum!!! How did you do that.
> Mark




Just trying to help out the good people..


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Jul 5, 2006)

MMmmm, Dinner.......


----------



## 04ultra (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## carvinmark (Jul 5, 2006)

RBW were you refering to the goats or the carved fish in the background?


----------



## CaseyForrest (Jul 5, 2006)

I thought that looked like a big ole nasty catfish in the background!


----------



## Adkpk (Jul 5, 2006)

Can we see more? What did you tow that thing with? It is really nice. Makes milling look so easy. How did you get that log up on that thing? Did it come with the log? What did you pay, if you don't mind, I'm just curious? Can we see the cut you got on that log?
Nice goats. They do have a concerned look on there faces. Happy millin'! Carvin have you ever posted some of your carvings?


----------



## carvinmark (Jul 5, 2006)

Adrpk said:


> Can we see more? What did you tow that thing with? It is really nice. Makes milling look so easy. How did you get that log up on that thing? Did it come with the log? What did you pay, if you don't mind, I'm just curious? Can we see the cut you got on that log?
> Nice goats. They do have a concerned look on there faces. Happy millin'! Carvin have you ever posted some of your carvings?



I'll post more pics tonite,late.My truck tows it,but I don't move much.I'll show a pic of my loader.I couldn't build it for twice as much as I paid.As for carving pics,not sure where to post them on this site.


----------



## Adkpk (Jul 5, 2006)

I am suffering from post mortum towing stress. I blew a trani seal in my 4 runner this weekend towing a trailer. Hence the curiosity. 
I would post them in the picture forum and tittle it Mark's Carvin's. How's that?


----------



## carvinmark (Jul 5, 2006)

Adrpk said:


> I am suffering from post mortum towing stress. I blew a trani seal in my 4 runner this weekend towing a trailer. Hence the curiosity.
> I would post them in the picture forum and tittle it Mark's Carvin's. How's that?



Sorry to hear about the tranny. I never thought about the picture forum,I'll try it.
Mark


----------



## woodshop (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks for the pic Carvin, I too would like to see your carvings posted somewhere. Also would like to see more of your mill, like how it moves along that track, rollers I assume? If so, how do you keep debris from accumulating on the beams and keeping it rolling free?

Yeah I was nervous posting my first pic too... then I uploaded before resizing down, and they were too large for dialup guys. Spacemule resized and reposted for me, good guy. I STILL don't know how to put the actual picture in with the text in the post... can somebody enlighten me?


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jul 5, 2006)

woodshop said:


> Thanks for the pic Carvin, I too would like to see your carvings posted somewhere. Also would like to see more of your mill, like how it moves along that track, rollers I assume? If so, how do you keep debris from accumulating on the beams and keeping it rolling free?
> 
> Yeah I was nervous posting my first pic too... then I uploaded before resizing down, and they were too large for dialup guys. Spacemule resized and reposted for me, good guy. I STILL don't know how to put the actual picture in with the text in the post... can somebody enlighten me?




One way it can be accomplished is by using third party image host such as photobucket.com. Upload pics then cut and paste image link into your post.






Viola!


----------



## carvinmark (Jul 5, 2006)

View attachment 35744
Saw dust does collect on the tracks,I just use a welding glove to wipe it clean.Milling is a blast and so is sharing these with you guys. Mark


----------



## 04ultra (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## carvinmark (Jul 5, 2006)

*My loader and some fresh planks*

View attachment 35746


----------



## 04ultra (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## carvinmark (Jul 5, 2006)

*Mills gotta have logs*

View attachment 35748
These cottonwood are what I call a big tree here in michigan.


----------



## Adkpk (Jul 5, 2006)

Holy jeeze! That is a big loader. Keep em coming were having fun too.


----------



## 04ultra (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## carvinmark (Jul 5, 2006)

View attachment 35750
Pretty pine slabs!!!


----------



## 04ultra (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## carvinmark (Jul 5, 2006)

*Daughter in law helping-or something.*

View attachment 35753


----------



## Adkpk (Jul 5, 2006)

Some how that mill dosn't look like it can cut such big logs. She looks good. I really like the Michigan fashion.


----------



## 04ultra (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## carvinmark (Jul 5, 2006)

Adrpk said:


> Some how that mill dosn't look like it can cut such big logs. She looks good. I really like the Michigan fashion.



No, I can't mill those,but I can carve them. I just got 4 of these last week and wanted to show them to ya.I'll round up more millimg pics tomorow.
Mark


----------



## Adkpk (Jul 5, 2006)

I'll be patient.


----------



## smithie55 (Jul 5, 2006)

The X's in the ends of these logs look to perfect to be checking, have they been cut in, if so why?




enjoying the pics, thanks


----------



## carvinmark (Jul 5, 2006)

The x's were put there by me at the yard where I got them,he had about 50 logs so I put an X on the ones I wanted.I had to wait about three weeks for him to load and deliver so I was sure glad I marked them. Mark


----------



## Adkpk (Jul 6, 2006)

smithie55 said:


> The X's in the ends of these logs look to perfect to be checking, have they been cut in, if so why?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, checking, cut in. What does that mean?


----------



## poleframer (Jul 6, 2006)

Mark, looks like you have an aux. oiler. Do you dribble oil on the tip (as I do) or is the tip drilled? I want your loader.
Good pics, thanks for posting, milled some cedar yesterday, got a good sized doug fir and some more cedar to cut today.
 Russell


----------



## carvinmark (Jul 6, 2006)

Russell,
The tip is not drilled,I just dribble as you do.My loader was broke when I got it,Had to put a hyd pump and some controls.It's an old General loader,with a Perkins 4 cyc and 4 WD.Glad you like,I do too.


----------



## woodshop (Jul 6, 2006)

Adrpk said:


> I'm sorry, checking, cut in. What does that mean?


ok I'll bite... checking refers to cracks that form when wood dries and shrinks, usually on the end of a board or log first. "cut in" he was referring to was taking a chain saw to cut into the end of the log making an X, in this case to mark the logs.


----------



## Adkpk (Jul 6, 2006)

Oh, I see Carvin thinks he's Zoro.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jul 6, 2006)

carvinmark said:


> Russell,
> The tip is not drilled,I just dribble as you do.My loader was broke when I got it,Had to put a hyd pump and some controls.It's an old General loader,with a Perkins 4 cyc and 4 WD.Glad you like,I do too.




I'm glad I'm not the only dribbler!


----------



## carvinmark (Jul 6, 2006)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only dribbler!


I knew somebody would jump all over that!!! I had to chuckle too when I replied.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jul 7, 2006)

carvinmark said:


> No, I can't mill those,but I can carve them. I just got 4 of these last week and wanted to show them to ya.I'll round up more millimg pics tomorow.
> Mark



Do you know what you are going to carve from them yet?

BTY. Cottonwood makes great trailer deck boards. They're stronger than pine or DFL AND they will never become slick. Cottonwood can't even be sanded smooth by conventional means.


----------



## carvinmark (Jul 7, 2006)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> Do you know what you are going to carve from them yet?
> 
> BTY. Cottonwood makes great trailer deck boards. They're stronger than pine or DFL AND they will never become slick. Cottonwood can't even be sanded smooth by conventional means.


Not sure what to carve out of them.One of them that is about 5' dia. is being made into a tree house.We have it hollowed out and a door cut in and will be building a major house up top with a large deck--Am I crazy? I saw them on t.v. and decided to see what the market will bring for one that's ready to set in your backyard.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jul 7, 2006)

carvinmark said:


> Not sure what to carve out of them.One of them that is about 5' dia. is being made into a tree house.We have it hollowed out and a door cut in and will be building a major house up top with a large deck--Am I crazy? I saw them on t.v. and decided to see what the market will bring for one that's ready to set in your backyard.



I saw those on TV too. Pretty cool. I know my daughter would love something like that but I keep turning my big logs into flat boards. Maybe I'll find a hollow one someday.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jul 7, 2006)

Do you have progress pics of the tree house?


----------



## carvinmark (Jul 7, 2006)

*Tree house project*

View attachment 35811


This will take till the end of summer to finish( I hope ). We have the floor joists cut into double D logs and I am fitting them with lap joints(post and beam style). We will have a fire pole up the center and a staircase off the deck. We have already had a few lookers, wish I had one when I was a kid.
Mark


----------



## Fish4Brains (Jul 7, 2006)

Nice set up Carvin. Looks like you are doing just what you enjoy. What part of MI is Fredric in? I am from south west Mi, just getting into milling and playing around a bit need to get a larger saw but for now what I have will suffice. I made a mill similar to yours but more crude I need to find the pic and post it for fun. Anyway been a lurker here for a while and thought I would chime in. Good site with lots of nice folks with positive comments. I like the environment.
Later


----------



## carvinmark (Jul 7, 2006)

Fish4Brains said:


> Nice set up Carvin. Looks like you are doing just what you enjoy. What part of MI is Fredric in? I am from south west Mi, just getting into milling and playing around a bit need to get a larger saw but for now what I have will suffice. I made a mill similar to yours but more crude I need to find the pic and post it for fun. Anyway been a lurker here for a while and thought I would chime in. Good site with lots of nice folks with positive comments. I like the environment.
> Later


Lots of nice folks here,post some pics,My mill is kind of crude too but it makes lumber and that's what counts. I'm north if Grayling and south of Gaylord


----------



## CaseyForrest (Jul 7, 2006)

Maybe we should have a MI Milling GTG. I appears there are quite a few backyard millers in the LP.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Jul 7, 2006)

Mark, excellent idea on the log/treehouse. Thats looks cool!


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jul 7, 2006)

carvinmark said:


> View attachment 35811
> 
> 
> This will take till the end of summer to finish( I hope ). We have the floor joists cut into double D logs and I am fitting them with lap joints(post and beam style). We will have a fire pole up the center and a staircase off the deck. We have already had a few lookers, wish I had one when I was a kid.
> Mark



Purdy cool. Just curious- if you were to sell one of those, how much would you ask?


----------



## carvinmark (Jul 8, 2006)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> Purdy cool. Just curious- if you were to sell one of those, how much would you ask?


We are just speculating for now,but finished with carving all over it and wired ,with lights-----10K maby? Saw some similar on the net and they started at 15k up to 35k. This is just an extra project being done in spare time,not part of my production.


----------



## carvinmark (Jul 8, 2006)

CaseyForrest said:


> Maybe we should have a MI Milling GTG. I appears there are quite a few backyard millers in the LP.



Can we do it in my yard? It's a pain to transport mine,lol. I'll call on those logs for ya today Casey


----------



## poleframer (Jul 8, 2006)

HaHa, I may dribble a little, but I try not to drool.:hmm3grin2orange: 
Here's a couple sticks from a doug fir I dropped, and picked up today to gnaw on, there's a couple to get tomarrow, then an incense cedar thats bigger, and 3 a little smaller.
All standing dead (died in the last year or 2), a work trade with a friend.
Russell
PS, To those that know,I do have a photobucket file, but I'm too lazy to post there and then link (I'm dial-up and keep my files small). Can I load a pic on the thread from a file on my 'puter directly?


----------



## carvinmark (Jul 8, 2006)

poleframer said:


> HaHa, I may dribble a little, but I try not to drool.:hmm3grin2orange:
> Here's a couple sticks from a doug fir I dropped, and picked up today to gnaw on, there's a couple to get tomarrow, then an incense cedar thats bigger, and 3 a little smaller.
> All standing dead (died in the last year or 2), a work trade with a friend.
> Russell
> PS, To those that know,I do have a photobucket file, but I'm too lazy to post there and then link (I'm dial-up and keep my files small). Can I load a pic on the thread from a file on my 'puter directly?



Hey,
That set-up looks real close to mine!!!!I'm on dial up also,it sucks.
Mark


----------



## poleframer (Jul 9, 2006)

My neighbor bought the procut plans, and I was going to fab it for him, but the steel price stopped the project.
I bought 2 26' BCI joists for rails, made the sawhorses from scrap, cut up an old lumber rack, bought some allthread, and put it all together for about $150.
I can dismantle the setup and load it on my truck in 10-15 minutes.
Russell


----------



## Adkpk (Jul 9, 2006)

poleframer said:


> My neighbor bought the procut plans, and I was going to fab it for him, but the steel price stopped the project.
> I bought 2 26' BCI joists for rails, made the sawhorses from scrap, cut up an old lumber rack, bought some allthread, and put it all together for about $150.
> I can dismantle the setup and load it on my truck in 10-15 minutes.
> Russell


Ooohhhh, so it's portable, yikes! Like the looks of that road, nice woods.


----------



## carvinmark (Jul 11, 2006)

View attachment 35992
Some fresh pics.


----------



## carvinmark (Jul 11, 2006)

*More pics*

View attachment 35993


----------



## carvinmark (Jul 11, 2006)

*Angle of mill makes it easier to push thru cut*

View attachment 35994
also helps logs roll up tight to dawgs.


----------



## carvinmark (Jul 11, 2006)

*Close up of the track and roller for the carriage*

View attachment 35995


----------

